# Stupid preppers



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

So I'm at dinner with 5 ladies from a mom's group I'm in & the subject turns to investing. I said we had taken everything out of the stock market & put it into local real estate. One of the mom's said she was at a fellow church members house for a small group study & he told her he cashed out his IRA & bought storage food & precious metals, then showed his stash to the small group.  Another lady pipes in that her neighbor that just moved next door is a prepper too & showed them their stash. :dunno: 

What happened next? You guessed it! Everybody says "I know where I'm going if something happens!". :brickwall:

So what are these preppers going to do when all these folks show up when TSHTF? They may have guns, but we're in east Texas, EVERYBODY has a gun & many know how to use them well. 

Why is it some people can't keep their mouth shut, even when their family's lives are at stake? Is the desire for the approval of others really that strong? I just don't understand the desire to blab what you're doing to everyone, or ANY one you don't plan on taking care of when TSHTF. How stupid can someone be?


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

Sounds like bait for the trap to me.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Not everyone has figured out all facets of prepping and not all preppers are preparing for TEOTWAWKI. If someone stocks up to be prepared for Hurricanes or other natural disasters and shares that knowledge with folks he is willing to help, that's his choice. I've kept my preps pretty quiet, but I've told my family that in an emergency they should come to my place. It's not an open invitation to the world, but it is an open invitation to those individuals and their families.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Precisely why I don't talk or advertise prepping with anyone other than family or close friends I know I can count on. :ignore:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't even tell other family members. I'll take care of *MY* family first.

Everyone else has been warned and given info, now they need to act on it themselves.


----------



## Zeev_Zwaard (Jan 27, 2010)

There's been talk about this recently in another thread.

Too many preppers just don't keep the opsec.

The rule is simple: YOU TALK, THEY FLOCK.

You don't want that.

Even letting neighbors see you buy in bulk. Or letting them see a practice evacuation. Anything can give you away.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

But I tell lots of people that they need to have, at least, a 72 hour supply of anything they need. How do you do that without them realizing that you surly do have that and probably more? 

I want the people around me to be stocked so they don't expect to get it from me.


----------



## ROBIE (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds to me that those people mentioned in the OP have caught the "Doomsday Prepper" syndrome. They are prepping because its now more mainstream than it used to be. 

It also sounds like they are making rookie mistakes. They have no concept of OPSEC, or what a mass panic and riots will do to them and their preps. 
Granted, they may not be prepping for such events. Like Geek999 said, they may be getting ready for a hurricane or so other local event, which is a good thing. 

I would like to play "Devil's Advocate" with the people in the Moms group and the church group and ask them "What if something does happen and you get to the preppers house, but they don't let you in or offer any help? What then?" 
Get those people thinking for themselves for a change. 


Robie


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Operational security is not necessarily a skill or mindset one is born with, with most people it must be ingrained, fostered and developed. How many stupid things do we all do in our youth? Life lessons mold who we are. Sometimes we had to touch the stove and get burned and sometimes we were able to benefit from the burned hands of others. I have encountered people whose eyes were suddenly open to preparedness, who just caught on that perhaps preppers were not crazy people with signs declaring that the "END IS NEAR!". I have always maintained my opsec, but I have also tried to steer them toward understanding opsec on their own. Working as an LEO helps with that as I can say things like "You know a lot of preppers get robbed when people find out they are storing goods" and "This one time a guy was bragging about how many guns he had and someone broke in to his house and stole them all, loose lips sink ships". Enough to get them thinking anyway.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Operational security is not necessarily a skill or mindset one is born with, with most people it must be ingrained, fostered and developed. How many stupid things do we all do in our youth? Life lessons mold who we are. Sometimes we had to touch the stove and get burned and sometimes we were able to benefit from the burned hands of others. I have encountered people whose eyes were suddenly open to preparedness, who just caught on that perhaps preppers were not crazy people with signs declaring that the "END IS NEAR!". I have always maintained my opsec, but I have also tried to steer them toward understanding opsec on their own. Working as an LEO helps with that as I can say things like "You know a lot of preppers get robbed when people find out they are storing goods" and "This one time a guy was bragging about how many guns he had and someone broke in to his house and stole them all, loose lips sink ships". Enough to get them thinking anyway.


True. If I said that, I just sound like a paranoid middle-aged mom..I need to work on my credibility factor, but Police Academy is not really an option for me.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

jeff47041 said:


> But I tell lots of people that they need to have, at least, a 72 hour supply of anything they need. How do you do that without them realizing that you surly do have that and probably more?
> 
> I want the people around me to be stocked so they don't expect to get it from me.


That's fine. In my case I have space and resources some of the extended family cannot afford. I also have other family that I have reciprocal BOL agreements with.


----------



## Zeev_Zwaard (Jan 27, 2010)

Every starting prepper should get to see his neighbors flocking. That would bring the notion of opsec into the proper frame of mind.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I just saw a show on the ID channel about an old guy that had been collecting gold for decades. In fact he had so much gold that he sold some and purchased of ranch in Wyoming. His wife of 30 years dies and he remarried. 6 Months later he was home alone and was murdered the detectives didn't know what to think because this rancher had closets full of valuable rifles and hand guns that were untouched. The mans sons showed up and told the detectives that his gold was gone ($750,000 worth). His wife was in town shopping at the time of the murder. The detectives solved the case and found that the wife had hired these 2 guys to murder her husband so that she could have the gold and spend it. 

The only problem was she told the hired murderers that he had gold and they took it instead. Most of the gold was never recovered.

The rancher could not keep his mouth shut and then his new wife couldn't keep her mouth shut. 

The point of this it KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't know if these preppers were newbies or not, I know one of them supposedly had a year's worth of food & supplies. It holds consistent to what I've seen with preppers elsewhere, some are just so determined to get their friends, family, & coworkers to see things their way that they completely blow OPSEC, jeopardizing their own supplies in the process. Maybe I'm just an a$$, but I couldn't care less who sees the need to prep or even get through a week without a store. The way I see it, people are exposed to prepping on TV, if they chose not to, that's their choice. I won't be giving them any indication that I have a stash. I may like them, I may care about them, but I like & care about that guy I said vows to & the three that I met in the labor & delivery room better.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, I'd like to see more people prep. More preppers will soften the impact if things fall apart. My approach to it is to talk about preparing for the next Hurricane since Sandy affected the area. If the folks pick up on it, then they can figure out the rest.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

ksmama10 said:


> True. If I said that, I just sound like a paranoid middle-aged mom..I need to work on my credibility factor, but Police Academy is not really an option for me.


I thin ya can rent all them police academies shows at the movie store can't ya? 

Fer as preppin goes, long as yall know what yer doin, ta heck with credibility! Many folks I know I could really care less ifin they wanna listen er not. I try an teach, be upta them what they do with the knowledge. It ain't gonna work showin up ta my place. Just be feed fer the dogs what gonna be lookin fer food to.

Ya just can't teach some folks, they don't wanna learn. Very few folks know what I got an I keep it thata way.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I am very introverted and private. It is just my nature, and my family tends to be private. I am not overbearing, domineering, and controlling. I have had many of those types mistake my demeanor for being an easy mark. I have ended up hurting more than one persons feelings who couldn't/wouldn't/didn't listen to my requests or responses. It is those experiences that have really helped me to understand that there are those who just think they are entitled if they puff up their chest, talk loud, and get too close. I just picture a father or mother whose children are hungry and has no way idea how to feed them, getting all aggressive, because they can. 

I have said it before, when you try to sell someone on prepping, it is often mistaken as an invitation. And when they are desperate, they will remember. I don't show and I don't tell. 

And when it hits the fan, I am going to empty the pantry and cupboards in the kitchen. Or I may keep a very few items so that when someone is bearing down I can give them a look at how little I have. Timing on this will factor in. 

Any of us may be victim to some one who gets the best of us and ends up demanding what is in the pantry or kitchen, and think there is nothing here to eat or take.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I've often though of one thing I've heard in the past. That when they opened the FEMA camps they will confiscate what food etc. that we have....My idea is to have some; in fact enough they don't look for my real stash.:feedtroll:Kentucky has plenty of "hidey-holes" and I know where some of them are!Besides if I put up a "good" fight and they take my "stuff",I'll just wander off acting a little nuts and laugh all the way to my real hide-out(BOL).


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Friends that are too far away to show up on my doorstep I'm fairly open with. Others I discuss buying on sales and how much that saves, or I mention that the way prices are going someone can do better buying food than collecting interest at the bank. How much I have or where I keep it is nobody's business. 

My wife, on the other hand, …


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Our core group is obvious. Our local, extended family know we keep 'a lot' of food because we usually end up with 4-6 more kids when the power is out because we have gas. They know nothing else.

We have friends who live close and out of state that own property in the area (10-15 mile radius) that will more than likely come home when SHTF only because this part of the county is so isolated. Only 2 families know we prep. 

We've stressed to Bub and sis-in-laws kids the need for discretion and situational awareness. They know not to openly talk about the stores, and to always be aware of their surroundings. 

I really think common sense should be a class in school; so many people lack it. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Unless your a hermit liveing in the middle of nowhere by yourself opsec is near impossable, the neighbors the few we have see the well I put down, the chickens, the big garden, the solar panels, fuel storage shed, they see me out back shooting, they know the wife canns & dehydrates everything she gets her hands on, she encourages them to garden cann & dehydrate to, guess it's kind of an open secret we dont openly talk about it they havent seen "the store" or my reloading room. The kids all know and just shake their heads and wonder what they are gonna do with all this stuff someday, I've got one buddy in MI that I can openly talk to about what were doing because he's doing it to, in "this" world its kind of lonely.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Many new preppers are overly excited with the what they had discovered and want to 'Share'... Unfortunately they don't understand the problems it could create... I found the best way to handle this by making us look like everyone else, we don't have supplies for an emergency... Then create a conversation on how we could all get prepared..  Worked with a few neighbors anyway... We also keep as tight lipped as possible while trying to get people we care about to prepare for at least a small emergency...


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

If you intend to be part of a group, you have to talk to someone.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

But you don't have to sky write it. A few subtle hints, reminders of bad storms and you have a pretty good idea about who is smart enough to get it. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> If you intend to be part of a group, you have to talk to someone.


But you still need to be careful.

Months ago we met a family through an ad I had on CL (getting rid of excess stuff some of which was kids playthings). They had a little girl Roo's age so we kept in contact and had a few play dates.

When we were at their home for dinner and a play date I noticed all the extra food in the hall cupboard where the girls were playing. I made a comment about not having decent pantry space as well and BOOM! They tell us they are preppers! The rest of the evening was spent talking about propane tank wood burning stoves and what they were doing to store water etc.

Anytime we'd talk all they seemed to care about was prepping. Food preservation methods and guns were dominating the conversations. Even during play dates with our kids! I wanted to focus on the kids but was being pulled into prep this, prepping that, store this, how to stock that. It was like we were being forced in to a MAG where our home was going to be the BOL for everyone else. I wanted to pull out my hair!

After they joined our friends and family for a party at our home it seemed like they didn't want to hear about OSPECS so I had to cut ties with them for now. (None of K's family is welcome when SHTF.) They are sooooo open with everyone at their church and anyone they chat with that I didn't want to form a group with them to have everyone down the mountain show up at my door when SHTF.

BTW we never told them we were preppers. They gleaned it when we corrected a lot of their misinformation about things and the fact we live up in the mountains and have a garden.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Geek999 said:


> If you intend to be part of a group, you have to talk to someone.


I don't know that it's worth the risk. In a random conversation with a neighbor or coworker, what are the odds that person has the knowledge, skills, preps, etc. that you happen to need as well as being a good match personality wise? On the other hand, what are the odds that person will remember you prep when TSHTF & bring their family (& who knows who else). When TSHTF there will be enough to deal with without setting yourself up to have people showing up thinking you're going to save them. At that point, what do you do? Shoot 'em for trying to find safety for their family? If you don't shoot them & you don't have enough preps to let them stay, then you risk them going & telling others about how you won't share your stash. How long will folks sit there with their starving, freezing kids while you are warm & full? It could get very ugly very quickly.

I understand the desire to talk about prepping, but I don't understand jeopardizing the safety & security of your family by not observing OPSEC.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Ive talked with just a couple co-workers, never speaking about what I have, but looking for skills. One guy is definately going to be an asset, hes a nam vet who makes his own soap and black powder, among other things.. were gonna go shooting when the weather gets a bit nicer. As to OPSEC, in my lifetime ive worked with hundreds of people, about six of them ever knew where I lived, no one I work with here does...


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I am not suggesting that there is no need for OPSEC. If you have a good reason fer bringing it up with someone you think would be receptive, or someone you care about, then it is your individual judgement whether to say anything or not.

I have people, family and friends, I would not turn away and I am prepping for a group that would include them, but what I have told them is in an emergency, come to me. With a few others my place is their BOL and vice versa. They don't know anything beyond that. Other folks who I would like to see take care of themselves I've had the hurricane talk. Only one other person knows everything. I feel that is necessary in case something happens to me.

I will ultimately reveal more to some as plans develop and they come on board more. It is a very slow process.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

trswifey,
I talk to friends all over the world about prepping. Some are in South Korea, some England, and some are in different parts of the United States. Some are waking up to the new reality. I'm pushing some of 'em cause I realize their survivability in their current climate isn't likely. But they won't know where I am, cause I don't disclose where I'm going.
But besides most of my friends have Security knowledge, how to secure a property and how to assault a property I'd say they are pretty useful. I got 1 minister in my family, 3 cops including myself, 4 nurses, including one that is trying to be an ER nurse. Most of us love shooting, and have multiple guns. Whenever I'm home we load up in some trucks, go out to a little patch of land, and shoot. One of 'em I know is a prepper, and he knows I am, he is the one that got me into it. But its not stuff we talk about alot, most of the time we talk its about fishing, or shooting, or trucks. 

I'm saying odds of surviving by yourself are low. Depending on the type of collapse you won't be able to man security and grow your food. The larger the group the easier it is to man security and plant food. Just be smart about who you tell, or how your phrase it.

.02


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

talob said:


> Unless your a hermit liveing in the middle of nowhere by yourself opsec is near impossable, the neighbors the few we have see the well I put down, the chickens, the big garden, the solar panels, fuel storage shed, they see me out back shooting, they know the wife canns & dehydrates everything she gets her hands on, she encourages them to garden cann & dehydrate to, guess it's kind of an open secret we dont openly talk about it they havent seen "the store" or my reloading room. The kids all know and just shake their heads and wonder what they are gonna do with all this stuff someday, I've got one buddy in MI that I can openly talk to about what were doing because he's doing it to, in "this" world its kind of lonely.


We are openly homesteading. We don't look like we have much so that's a plus and we don't talk about prepping. We do talk about homesteading though, I've been teaching self reliance skills for many years so there are plenty of people that know what we can do. Surprisingly most people don't seem to think homesteading could equal prepping. :dunno: It's seems to be seen as two different cultures here.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Wellrounded said:


> We are openly homesteading. We don't look like we have much so that's a plus and we don't talk about prepping. We do talk about homesteading though, I've been teaching self reliance skills for many years so there are plenty of people that know what we can do. Surprisingly most people don't seem to think homesteading could equal prepping. :dunno: It's seems to be seen as two different cultures here.


Well now I've never thought about it like that, I think I've just became a homesteader.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Cabowabo said:


> trswifey,
> I talk to friends all over the world about prepping. Some are in South Korea, some England, and some are in different parts of the United States. Some are waking up to the new reality. I'm pushing some of 'em cause I realize their survivability in their current climate isn't likely. But they won't know where I am, cause I don't disclose where I'm going.
> But besides most of my friends have Security knowledge, how to secure a property and how to assault a property I'd say they are pretty useful. I got 1 minister in my family, 3 cops including myself, 4 nurses, including one that is trying to be an ER nurse. Most of us love shooting, and have multiple guns. Whenever I'm home we load up in some trucks, go out to a little patch of land, and shoot. One of 'em I know is a prepper, and he knows I am, he is the one that got me into it. But its not stuff we talk about alot, most of the time we talk its about fishing, or shooting, or trucks.
> 
> ...


All I'm saying is it probably not a good idea to tell anyone you're not prepared to feed after SHTF that you're a prepper. Ministers, cops, & nurses are all useful people to have around provided there's enough food & supplies for them & whoever they bring. It's absolutely amazing the amount of food it takes to feed even 9 people for just a month. I'm a really good nurse but I wouldn't be real helpful without some tools & supplies & I can't do squat to help starving people except feed them. Cops are great but what are they going to guard?

All I'm saying is there needs to be serious consideration before revealing to anyone local that you prep as there are potentially grave consequences in doing so. Loose lips sink ships. My own mother doesn't even know I prep.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Why put all the responsibility on yourself? If you know these people will be coming to you, why not teach them how to survive until they get to you or you get to them? If they prep, that's more supplies, more like minded people who can help secure the property, less stress for you. 

I just don't see the need to do it all myself when others are willing and able to help the greater good. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

There are people that I would open my door to. I am sure that most of us here have a short list that we would help. I remember a story from Katrina (sorry no link) where one guy told a buddy that he could bring his trailer and camp out. That buddy told a friend about this property and the word spread. A dozen carloads showed up, some with little or no food, little cash, few had guns or ammo.

This guy wound up providing food, shelter, security, and sanitation for the whole group. He cashed checks from banks that were under water, literally, so they could go buy food. If you are going to invite someone to your place be sure to let them know who they are allowed to bring along and who they are allowed to discuss your place with.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

We had a similar, although not as severe, experience during Katrina. Our daughter lived with us, and our son asked about bring a friend, his wife, and children to stay with us. Next thing we knew we had the friend's parents, the friends sister with her boyfriend and child, and their family friend and daughter. We had planed for four adults, and ended up with 11 adults and 5 children, plus their pets. It was tight quarters, but it went very well as everyone helped out and it was a lot of fun. It turned out to be a minor test run for SHTF, and they have all been invited back should another "big one" loom.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

k0xxx said:


> We ended up with 11 adults and 5 children, plus their pets. It was tight quarters, but it went very well as everyone helped out and it was a lot of fun. It turned out to be a minor test run for SHTF,


Same thing happened to my uncle's family in Tomball, Texas after Ike. They had close to 20 combined in the house, including a baby. Burned I think $60 worth of gas EACH day running the generator.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

We've let people know that if they are bringing someone, their preps are their responsibility. 

Its personal responsibility. If you are going to be moving to the boonies, you gotta bring something with ya. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> ... why not teach them how to survive until they get to you or you get to them? ....


I have come to the conclusion that a large portion of society is unable or unwilling to be taught.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

k0xxx said:


> We had a similar, although not as severe, experience during Katrina. Our daughter lived with us, and our son asked about bring a friend, his wife, and children to stay with us. Next thing we knew we had the friend's parents, the friends sister with her boyfriend and child, and their family friend and daughter. We had planed for four adults, and ended up with 11 adults and 5 children, plus their pets. It was tight quarters, but it went very well as everyone helped out and it was a lot of fun. It turned out to be a minor test run for SHTF, and they have all been invited back should another "big one" loom.


Sooo the burning question here is did any of them learn anything from the experience? (other than your prepared)


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Prepper and I had a friend catch on to what we were doing once and said he was gonna come to my place when SHTF but I just laughed and told him that when he got there, we'd already be gone. Then he asked where we'd be and it was mind blowing how stupid he must've thought I was if he figured I'd tell him that!! We don't tell people. Our friends think we're big on camping and mountain climbing so they disregard our strange terms. We lead on like we only store enough for a trip and sometimes even feed lies about camping trips we recently went on. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Survival Forum


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Sybil6 said:


> Prepper and I had a friend catch on to what we were doing once and said he was gonna come to my place when SHTF but I just laughed and told him that when he got there, we'd already be gone. Then he asked where we'd be and it was mind blowing how stupid he must've thought I was if he figured I'd tell him that!! We don't tell people. Our friends think we're big on camping and mountain climbing so they disregard our strange terms. We lead on like we only store enough for a trip and sometimes even feed lies about camping trips we recently went on.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Survival Forum


I wouldn't do this, but aren't you just tempted to tell them you are going south, when you are going north or vice versa? Well, I might do that!


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

weedygarden said:


> I wouldn't do this, but aren't you just tempted to tell them you are going south, when you are going north or vice versa? Well, I might do that!


Mostly we don't say anything unless people ask. Like if I say something about "enough water?" And somebody asks what we're talking about I'll say "We're going on a camping trip this weekend and last time he forgot to bring enough water and we had to go home early!" Nobody thinks otherwise because there are tons of camping sights around here. The one kid who caught on doesn't know anything except that we do prep. He doesn't know what we have or where we're going when SHTF. But jeeze guys, tread carefully because it's scary that he even knows.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Did you and Prepper solve your storage problem?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

TheLazyL said:


> I have come to the conclusion that a large portion of society is unable or unwilling to be taught.


Quoted for truth!!! Showing up for a power outage, hurricane, or other short term emergency is one thing. A long term SHTF is an entirely different matter. In a short term, local emergency, supplies can be replaced. In a long term SHTF, that's not likely to be the case. The preps I have are for my kids, I won't be feeding my kids food to anyone else. Sure, other people could potentially be helpful, they could also be a giant useless pain in the a$$. The situations stated here are exactly why we tell no one we prep. You tell a family of three, they bring others & all the sudden you had supplies enough for seven people for six months but now you have three months of supplies for 14 people & you're feeding your kids food to someone you don't even know. It happens just that easily.

One thing we don't take into consideration when we tell someone we prep or invite them is when TSHTF that person will be panicked. They haven't sat & thought about potential scenarios, weighed the consequences of each choice, & talked about it with like minded folks. They'll call their loved ones to see if they're okay & tell them where there is safety (your house). They won't even consider the limits of your supplies. All the sudden, you're surrounded by panicked people you don't know & you have what they need to live.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

All of the people that know we prep, prep themselves. We are very careful to spread our purchases out because we aren't that far from a store. 

I just think that if you put feelers out there and the people are receptive to prepping, you should help them. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

talob said:


> Sooo the burning question here is did any of them learn anything from the experience? (other than your prepared)


I believe that my son's friend and wife, and the parents did. I don't normally have that much communication with them, but from what my son tells me, it seems that they are now well prepped at least for short duration events of a couple weeks. It seems that they may also be working on alternate plans for a long term event. As for the sister (and or boyfriend/spouse?) and family friend, I haven't heard anything about them and they are probably lost causes.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

k0xxx said:


> I believe that my son's friend and wife, and the parents did. I don't normally have that much communication with them, but from what my son tells me, it seems that they are now well prepped at least for short duration events of a couple weeks. It seems that they may also be working on alternate plans for a long term event. As for the sister (and or boyfriend/spouse?) and family friend, I haven't heard anything about them and they are probably lost causes.


Naaaa, they have a plan---your house! :teehee:


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

I can't really say I prep, but I do buy quantity when it is on sale. Meat in 10-20 lbs packages at a time, 40 lb boxes of boneless, skinless chicken when it is less than $1.50 lb. Yogurt this week was a $1 for 12, so put a bunch in the freezer. # 10 can at Costco can be cheap and I will buy 3 months worth at a time. A lot of things that the pull date is close. If it don't smell bad I will eat it, if it does, the cats or raccoons will eat it. Still have a few Mrs. Smith apple pies left that I bought for a dollar each. Life is challenging on a fixed income.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> Naaaa, they have a plan---your house! :teehee:


 You're probably right.

The good thing is that they seem to be the type of people that couldn't find their way back up here, even if their life depended on it. If they somehow did though, they would be required to sign our "Rules" document upon arrival. The rules basically spell out their responsibilities while here and what they will receive in return. Anyone not in agreement with our rules will be given best wishes for a continued journey.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

k0xxx said:


> You're probably right.
> 
> The good thing is that they seem to be the type of people that couldn't find their way back up here, even if their life depended on it. If they somehow did though, they would be required to sign our "Rules" document upon arrival. The rules basically spell out their responsibilities while here and what they will receive in return. Anyone not in agreement with our rules will be given best wishes for a continued journey.


Have you shared your rules document on here before? I would be very interested in it. I have no plans for anyone to show up at my place, but, there are a few people who seem to think they can keep putting their hand in other's pockets.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Have you shared your rules document on here before? I would be very interested in it. I have no plans for anyone to show up at my place, but, there are a few people who seem to think they can keep putting their hand in other's pockets.


I'd love to see this document as well. It would be good to have printed on hand should moochers show up expecting free food, free shelter, free etc.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

k0xxx said:


> You're probably right.
> 
> The good thing is that they seem to be the type of people that couldn't find their way back up here, even if their life depended on it.


Ahhhh, gotta love the navigationally challenged!:kiss:


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> Have you shared your rules document on here before? I would be very interested in it. I have no plans for anyone to show up at my place, but, there are a few people who seem to think they can keep putting their hand in other's pockets.


I haven't shared it because it's basically a work in progress, and every group's needs would be different.

We have core members that already have a stake in the group and understand what is expected of us all. This document is meant for other family and friends that didn't prepare and show up asking to stay.

I originally intended it to be just a guideline of the most basic rules, but the more I thought about it, the more I wanted to make it cover as much ground as I could so that there wouldn't be too many unanswered questions or misunderstandings. I've tried hard to not make it too long, but I wanted to cover as many of the bases as possible, so it's currently about 6 pages long (and may still grow a bit before it's done).

It's too long and too unfinished in it's current incarnation to post here, but I'd be glad to pass along what I have via e-mail if you PM me. It is a Word document.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> Have you shared your rules document on here before? I would be very interested in it. I have no plans for anyone to show up at my place, but, there are a few people who seem to think they can keep putting their hand in other's pockets.


We've been blessed with having some of those folks in our extended family. Even had one 43 year old sister post on Facebook complaining no one would let her live with them, even folks that had two empty bedrooms (that would be me she was referring to).  I refrained from responding, just a waste of time & energy. When I need a good laugh, I pull the post back up. Another sister lives 20 minutes away but I haven't seen or heard from her in years (not complaining), managed to get knocked up again & sent Mother to ask me to give her my baby stuff since she can't afford any. I became the bad guy when I said I'd watch it burn in the yard first & there are lots of financially stable people who would love to adopt a baby. All that to say I feel your pain! :laugh:


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

During Sandy, lots of people were without power and a few people I knew were flooded. I expected a few to show up and ask to charge things with my generator. Didn't happen. One neighbor heard the generator and wanted to know if I had Internet access. I didn't so there was no issue. I would have helped him I could.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Geek999 - I've got a couple of sisters that could use your generosity, I'll even throw in the bus fare (one way, of course  ). If you need more, I have them, just say the word! I don't want to be greedy! :earthhug:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> During Sandy, lots of people were without power and a few people I knew were flooded. I expected a few to show up and ask to charge things with my generator. Didn't happen. One neighbor heard the generator and wanted to know if I had Internet access. I didn't so there was no issue. I would have helped him I could.


LOL! I just switched to a hotspot for my internet so when it snows here my service is not interrupted. (and it was cheaper to add $20 to the cell bill than pay $60 for a separate service) Since the snows only interfere with the power to the edge of town (which we are on) I can still get internet as long as I can charge the hotspot and my laptop. I'm glad I opted for the hotspot that uses the same charger as my phone (hand crank and solar chargers).


Yes, I am patting myself on the back for that one. And the fact I password protected the hotspot so my neighbors can't use it when their net is out...!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> Geek999 - I've got a couple of sisters that could use your generosity, I'll even throw in the bus fare (one way, of course  ). If you need more, I have them, just say the word! I don't want to be greedy! :earthhug:


He can take my in-laws too! No disaster needed.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

tsrwivey said:


> Geek999 - I've got a couple of sisters that could use your generosity, I'll even throw in the bus fare (one way, of course  ). If you need more, I have them, just say the word! I don't want to be greedy! :earthhug:


That's fine. I live at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave. Washington, DC


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Grimm said:


> LOL! I just switched to a hotspot for my internet so when it snows here my service is not interrupted. (and it was cheaper to add $20 to the cell bill than pay $60 for a separate service) Since the snows only interfere with the power to the edge of town (which we are on) I can still get internet as long as I can charge the hotspot and my laptop. I'm glad I opted for the hotspot that uses the same charger as my phone (hand crank and solar chargers).
> 
> 
> Yes, I am patting myself on the back for that one. And the fact I password protected the hotspot so my neighbors can't use it when their net is out...!


During Sandy the cell service lasted about 8 hours.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm a private person so keeping my mouth shut is normal. Only the wife knows whats up, if I want to help anyone else it will be a decision we will make at the time. I do suggest to some family and certain friends, that having extra food, batteries, water, meds etc. is just a wise thing to do. I use news stories about outages and such as examples, it's not too difficult to motivate people...if they're playing with a full deck.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> That's fine. I live at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave. Washington, DC


Naw, Obama only likes moochers if they are someone else's problem not his.


----------



## ronald_stufflebeam (Feb 13, 2014)

*Prepping in an urban setting*

The truth is the biggest resource in a urban environment is your neighbors. In most communities that is not saying much.
They just so happen to be your biggest liability as well. To the degree they are an asset rather then a liability is determined by many things. I think in most cases relationships strong enough to whether an event lasting more then a few days/weeks will be forged in traveling through the furnace together. You just cant predict how ANYBODY will react and past experience is not always a indication of future behavior.
To be honest most people will die in an off grid environment because they just don't know how to take care of their own shit. Literally. Learn about composting toilets & the importance separating feces from urea.
Staying well nourished will be impossible to hide and will eventually make you a target. Teaching others how to take care of themselves will make you an asset worth protecting.
As far as food goes in the long term buy seeds AND PROPERLY store them.
Short term get your nutrition from biological systems utilizing the decay process i.e mushrooms as a direct food source or meal worms as your foods food are two examples that come to mind.
Good luck doing any of this in secret though. That's why its important to build relationships now or move to a rural setting & try your luck at going it alone.
Better yet move to a rural setting & form relationships. That's the path I chose for myself when I determined that friends and relatives weren't prepared to do anything but talk about whats coming down the pike.
Good luck & God Bless


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

k0xxx said:


> I haven't shared it because it's basically a work in progress, and every group's needs would be different.
> 
> We have core members that already have a stake in the group and understand what is expected of us all. This document is meant for other family and friends that didn't prepare and show up asking to stay.
> 
> ...


I will PM you, but has there ever been a thread here about rules, which ones will work for whom and which ones will not. And the possibilities any of us could use.

Here is the deal with rules. Some people get them, some don't give a hoot about anyone's rules. My boy friend's roommate has a boy friend who knows to take his shoes off at the door. I heard a fairly lengthy conversation with him one time when I was there about it. Yes, he knows he's been asked, but his boots are a pain to take off, and sometimes he is only going to be there 5 minutes or so, and it just isn't worth it.

The bf keeps a clean house and vacuums daily, and with his large yard, there are lots of opportunities for dirt to come in. This weekend, my bf was complaining about how dirty his kitchen floors were due to the roommate's bf wearing his boots in the house. Even the dogs get their feet cleaned before coming in. And then I was there, I heard this guy clomping around in his boots, knowing the deal. And this isn't SHTF, this is someone who wants to write his own rules, even if it isn't his house and has been told more than once. He sees the entry way with the shoes lined up and the bench to sit on to take you shoes off. He's going to do it his way.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> [snip]...Here is the deal with rules. Some people get them, some don't give a hoot about anyone's rules...[snip]


You are absolutely correct. However, the difference I see is if it's a SHTF situation, then not following the rules could result in danger for my family and others. If that's the case then those *not* following the rules will *be* "asked" to leave.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

k0xxx said:


> You are absolutely correct. However, the difference I see is if it's a SHTF situation, then not following the rules could result in danger for my family and others. If that's the case then those following the rules will "asked" to leave.


We do that now with our 'volunteers'. They have a list of rules and a booklet telling them how everything works here. If they don't follow the rules they are told to leave. If they aren't cooperative they get dropped in the nearest town and have to find their own way to the train station etc. They MUST meet their obligations or they get nothing from us. This is my house and if you don't like the rules you are welcome to go away.
I'm the same with my family, take your shoes off at the door, if you don't you get to sweep and wash the floor. If you say no to that you don't come into my house again.

EDIT: I should add to this that I do enforce the rules. If I say you can't come into my house that's what I mean. My oldest daughter would not keep her room tidy or clean, when she was 12 I moved her out into a shed and that's where she stayed until she left home. She was warned and had plenty of time to improve. 
I don't give many chances and I will not do anything for anyone if they have a welfare attitude. I love to give gifts and help others but the second they expect it I stop.


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

Country Living said:


> Did you and Prepper solve your storage problem?


We sure did, we decided to start doing caches. We have 3 currently stored and 2 in the back of my jeep awaiting a secure spot for them.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Lack of common sense will get you all the time.*

Sometimes we don`t have to talk to advertise, the local postman or ups delivery guy that notices all those packages of survival stuff, the very observant neighbor or store clerk that sees you buying all that rice, beans, flour and can goods, the day your gun safe was deliver , your local gun shop owner , your credit card purchases and bank records clearly show your activities more so than anything so your local bank clerk knows all your activities and yes your local church group talking about your lack of friendliness by not having its members over to your house for Sunday brunch, so you see you actually don`t have to said anything to anybody,oh one more important point, the local gun range boys already know what you have so don`t worry too much about who knows what, trying to secured all of it is the main problem, sometimes cooking with less ingredients is healthier and more economical on the long run, and yes a little common sense is very important, don`t be a show off especially at the range and take all your weapons, after a day of shooting and stopping off for a cold one, an ex-coworker and friends had all their weapons taken from the trunk of their vehicle and this individual was a Rambo type know-it-all *******.
Good day.
:beercheer:


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Sometimes we don`t have to talk to advertise, the local postman or ups delivery guy that notices all those packages of survival stuff, the very observant neighbor or store clerk that sees you buying all that rice, beans, flour and can goods, the day your gun safe was deliver , your local gun shop owner , your credit card purchases and bank records clearly show your activities more so than anything so your local bank clerk knows all your activities and yes your local church group talking about your lack of friendliness by not having its members over to your house for Sunday brunch, so you see you actually don`t have to said anything to anybody,oh one more important point, the local gun range boys already know what you have so don`t worry too much about who knows what, trying to secured all of it is the main problem, sometimes cooking with less ingredients is healthier and more economical on the long run, and yes a little common sense is very important, don`t be a show off especially at the range and take all your weapons, after a day of shooting and stopping off for a cold one, an ex-coworker and friends had all their weapons taken from the trunk of their vehicle and this individual was a Rambo type know-it-all *******.
> Good day.
> :beercheer:


That is where OPSEC comes in at many levels. There are people who will fill up their cart or get a second cart to fill up with soup or water that is on sale. RED FLAG!

When I find something, I am careful about how much I get to not draw undue attention. One time it was the holidays and sugar was on sale. I ran into someone who had received some cookies from me a Christmas or two before and asked why I had 4 bags of sugar (5# bags). I told her it was the holidays and I was going to do my holiday baking. She has no idea that I went back 2 more times and did the same thing!

If I buy beans or rice, I don't buy several 25# bags at a time. I buy one each month. It is less obvious. If I do get asked why I am buy so many beans or so much rice, I say I am donating to the food pantry or the soup kitchen. I don't get asked because I shop at Sam's and Costco and others are buying them also.

I am an extreme introvert and just don't have much company. I tell everyone my house is a wreck from remodeling projects, and it is somewhat the truth. My back has gone out a few times and it stops me from making progress on my projects. This is known amongst my friends as well.

Neighbors? They see me carry in grocery bags. I go into the garage, close the door and take care of business without them watching.

I have very nosy neighbors. I have one who comes and looks through the boards in the privacy fence when she thinks I am not watching. Another stands on his deck and watches when I drive into the garage. I keep things covered up. It looks like I have lots of books, because I do. I sell books online, another good cover.

OPSEC is something to be aware of in many different ways.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> That is where OPSEC comes in at many levels. There are people who will fill up their cart or get a second cart to fill up with soup or water that is on sale. RED FLAG!
> 
> When I find something, I am careful about how much I get to not draw undue attention. One time it was the holidays and sugar was on sale. I ran into someone who had received some cookies from me a Christmas or two before and asked why I had 4 bags of sugar (5# bags). I told her it was the holidays and I was going to do my holiday baking. She has no idea that I went back 2 more times and did the same thing!
> 
> ...


I am the same way. I will buy small amounts but make a couple extra trips during the week to pick up more. Or visit the other store locations to get the extras.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

readytogo said:


> Sometimes we don`t have to talk to advertise, the local postman or ups delivery guy that notices all those packages of survival stuff, the very observant neighbor or store clerk that sees you buying all that rice, beans, flour and can goods, the day your gun safe was deliver , your local gun shop owner , your credit card purchases and bank records clearly show your activities more so than anything so your local bank clerk knows all your activities and yes your local church group talking about your lack of friendliness by not having its members over to your house for Sunday brunch, so you see you actually don`t have to said anything to anybody,oh one more important point, the local gun range boys already know what you have so don`t worry too much about who knows what, trying to secured all of it is the main problem, sometimes cooking with less ingredients is healthier and more economical on the long run, and yes a little common sense is very important, don`t be a show off especially at the range and take all your weapons, after a day of shooting and stopping off for a cold one, an ex-coworker and friends had all their weapons taken from the trunk of their vehicle and this individual was a Rambo type know-it-all *******.
> Good day.
> :beercheer:


Someone else mentioned store loyalty cards also keep records of your purchases. This is why I use my mom's loyalty card numbers. She gets the rewards for my purchases (gas discounts) but I can still get the sale prices.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Grimm said:


> Someone else mentioned store loyalty cards also keep records of your purchases. This is why I use my mom's loyalty card numbers. She gets the rewards for my purchases (gas discounts) but I can still get the sale prices.


I'm not sure about other Kroger's--but I misplaced my loyalty card...again.
I asked the cashier for one, she gave it, and I asked where to complete the info for it(I was going to fake the address, name, phone #) and she said it wasn't necessary.

So, Gene and I buy at Kroger's anonymously. :congrat:

And EVERYTHING I buy is cash---everything--debit card for herbs/vitamins is the only thing defined because I buy online.
And at Aldi's I have never had anyone comment on my cases of food and I've had two shopping carts full before.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

JayJay said:


> I'm not sure about other Kroger's--but I misplaced my loyalty card...again.
> I asked the cashier for one, she gave it, and I asked where to complete the info for it(I was going to fake the address, name, phone #) and she said it wasn't necessary.
> 
> So, Gene and I buy at Kroger's anonymously.


We've never filled out the form for the loyalty card. Awhile back I started seeing "senior discount" on my receipt and finally asked about it. It seems they put a special code on your card so if you're over a certain age and you get a 10% discount on meats and such.

I don't know whether to be happy to have the discount or a bit sad because I was never asked my age......


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> We've never filled out the form for the loyalty card. Awhile back I started seeing "senior discount" on my receipt and finally asked about it. It seems they put a special code on your card so if you're over a certain age and you get a 10% discount on meats and such.
> 
> I don't know whether to be happy to have the discount or a bit sad because I was never asked my age......


I just found out my mom has a loyalty card for the hardware store. I started using her card number and found I am getting her senior discount when I use it!

SCORE!
artydance:


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Country Living said:


> We've never filled out the form for the loyalty card. Awhile back I started seeing "senior discount" on my receipt and finally asked about it. It seems they put a special code on your card so if you're over a certain age and you get a 10% discount on meats and such.
> 
> I don't know whether to be happy to have the discount or a bit sad because I was never asked my age......


Thanks! I guess I'll have to lie a little closer to my real age the next time I get a loyalty card.


----------

